# Pregnant?



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

My little Nibbles died yesterday. We got her friend Pinky a new companionso she's not lonely. this new rat is a little bit bigger than Pinky...She stood up on the bars of her cage and she has a really chubby belly...she also won't let us touch her belly she bites. loves her head pet though. Any other signs I should look for incase she might be pregnant?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Eeek you could end up with more babies than you planned 8O. I'm not sure of the signs of pregnancy in rats, but I'm sure someone will . Do you have a pic of her chubby belly?


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Are her nipples big ?


----------



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

No I don't have a pic yet..she's not happy with me trying to see it in the first place she nips a me. Even when she stretches she's chubby. so trying to keep the cage extra clean. If she is prego Im not sure how long. She's eating and making her own bed away from pinky, she kicks pinky out of their house & barricades herself inside lol. Well I guess we'll see!


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

Usually when they are pregnant, they look pear shaped. If she is nesting, she will probably have babies in the next day or so. Just keep on eye on her. If she has babies, you'll probably want to seperate the other rat into her own cage.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Or she could just be a fat cow, like my girl Flavie :lol:
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg223/rockabilly_rats/Img_5930.jpg


----------

